
DC 4 airplane engineering question - teslacar
the wheelbase is very short relative to the fuselage https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Douglas_DC-4#&#x2F;media&#x2F;File:Pacific_Western_Airlines_DC-4.jpg<p>the 4 engines weigh a combined 7,000 pounds..it would seem like even with the weight of the engines, it&#x27;s not enough to prevent the plane from tipping backwards. If a really fat passenger sat in the back of the pane, it would tip
======
gargravarr
Best to ask here:
[http://aviation.stackexchange.com/](http://aviation.stackexchange.com/)

------
jskinger
It depends on the weight distribution of the remaining mechanical parts. I say
we get a dc4 and pile weight into the back until it tips.

